# doe down



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Sat in my blind this morning due to stand malfunctions as a result of vandals (nothing big, just didn't have time to fix)

Right at 730 (was playing brick breaker on blackberry) I decided to look behind. Call it intuition, there stands a doe looking straight ahead past me. I had to do a 360 in my blind to get a shot. Quick range check on the leupold said 13yds Smile

Squeezed the trigger on the crossbow, arrow hits hard and she drops right away, flops a little and that was it.

I'm sitting in the truck now hoping shaun frame gets one. Now the hard part starts!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

dropped the doe off at perfects (way to hot to butcher in the garage)

they have only checked 4 deer today before mine


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

good for you! going to move game cam to another spot...seeing lots of small deer and a 6 point where it is now but looking for a better spot for early buck...hard to figure out 700+ acres being only my 2nd year at the club...still 2 warm for my liking but a few weeks from now should be perfect!!


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Where is your processor at? Looking for a new one that's not as expensive.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice work. Nothing like a nice meat doe.

Have 'em wip you up some of their fine summer sausage at Perfects.

Is this the best time of year or what? Deer and dove hunting followed by college football. I'd grill up those loins, pop a beer or two and put a game on!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use perfects in johnstown (i live 3 miles from there)

darbyman, they have great summersausage, and even better bratwurst


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job.. I hope have one butchered there this year.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

littleking said:


> Sat in my blind this morning due to stand malfunctions as a result of vandals (nothing big, just didn't have time to fix)
> 
> Right at 730 (was playing brick breaker on blackberry) I decided to look behind. Call it intuition, there stands a doe looking straight ahead past me. I had to do a 360 in my blind to get a shot. Quick range check on the leupold said 13yds Smile
> 
> ...


Cell phone, blind, crossbow, rangefinder?!! You call that hunting? Just kidding, good job on the doe.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah no crap, i hunted for years without many toys, they only make the hunt more interesting because you forget half of the toys you got


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...nothing tastes better than fresh backstraps.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

gotta love that!!! nice job.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

littleking said:


> i use perfects in johnstown (i live 3 miles from there)
> 
> darbyman, they have great summersausage, and even better bratwurst


Perfects Jalapeno summer sausage is probably the best I have ever had.

How much do they charge for the bratwurst?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

don't remember, i'll let you know when i pick it up.

last year we had 27 rolls of summer sausage


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats Eric. It is about time for us to swap petting zoo hunts (my industrial park zoo for your licking bonanza zoo). Have you hunted NA yet?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

not yet, when do you want to swap? lets do it

last night scouting i saw 4 diff sets of antlers at a particular spot at the end of my road.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

was that you that sent me the text message then?

Doe Down.

LOL nice job. When can i whackadoo me a licking county brute?
Im in mansfield for school. I'll make the drive! haha jk 

Congrats though!

-Casey


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yes it was me you retard 

whenever you want


----------

